# Sunday 1983 - 2008



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I first met Sunny at my local riding school as a 6 yr old. Her story before I owned her can only be guessed at , but is not a happy one.
She was malnourished to the point of being skeletal and was afraid of people - especially men or anyone carring a stick. The riding school was looking to buy a new horse so one day she turned up for them to try out.
They made the decision that she was not suitable for the school within a day because of her condition and traumatic behavior. I was only 21 at the time , knew nothing about owning or looking after a horse , and Sunny was only 15hh - really too small for me . I was not looking to buy a horse ( haddn't even thought about it ) but I could not in all concience let her go back to where she came from , so I bought her.
I made a promise to her then never to sell her - and I kept my promise for 19 years.

Sunny was a joy to own , many hours were spent riding around the countryside and she looked after me in everyway possible and despite her fear of other men trusted me without hesitation. 
Last year the worst happened for my family and Sunny - her companion of 17 years , Sparrow who was himself 27 , fell in the field and broke his pelvis . As Sunny and Sparrow were inseperable , and due to Sunny's failing health ( she had had a lung infection at the age of 7 from which she never fully recovered ) the decision was made for them to both be ' put to pastures new ' . We feel that Sunny would have pined herself to death and did not want to put her or ourselves through that.

The one thing that I hold on to is that for 19 years sunny told me " thankyou for not letting me go back to where I came from "

She will be missed and never forgotton untill the day I die.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. How fortunate that your and Sunday's paths crossed at that moment. I'm sure she knew how lucky she was, they usually do, and the joy she brought into your life will always be there to remember.


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

Thankyou for your story 
I really hope you are ok .
The world needs more people like you, and i am so sorry to hear about poor sunday. at least she is in a happy place.


----------

